# Rare find at my dealership?



## SoCalDubber (Jul 21, 2004)

Just saw a white 2013 beetle with sunroof come off the truck. No big deal right? Tan interior!


----------



## VR6Now (Dec 31, 2000)

The elusive tan interior.....wonder if this means the dam has broken or will they continue to be hard to find.


----------



## SoCalDubber (Jul 21, 2004)

VR6Now said:


> The elusive tan interior.....wonder if this means the dam has broken or will they continue to be hard to find.


No idea but if anyone is interested/looking for the car, I can sell it without the inevitable mark-up!


----------



## KNEWBUG (Sep 13, 2011)

*Also saw one...*

At Barber VW in Ventura California...







KNEWBUG


----------



## gman74 (Aug 17, 2012)

SoCalDubber said:


> Just saw a white 2013 beetle with sunroof come off the truck. No big deal right? Tan interior!


Didn't happen unless you took pics. opcorn:


----------



## SoCalDubber (Jul 21, 2004)

KNEWBUG said:


> At Barber VW in Ventura California...


No sir... I'm at Volkswagen of Van Nuys :thumbup:



gman74 said:


> Didn't happen unless you took pics. opcorn:


I'll grab some today :thumbup:


----------



## LEBlackRob (Feb 1, 2012)

SoCalDubber said:


> No sir... I'm at Volkswagen of Van Nuys :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll grab some today :thumbup:


Not a fan of Tan interior but would like to see this roof. So in it for the pictures. opcorn:


----------



## puma1552 (Jul 6, 2012)

There is a black sound/nav '12 (therefore early build) at my local dealer with tan interior.

It's disgusting.

It's ALL tan. The seats, the doors, the dash, even the carpet. I thought manufacturers gave up making the entire interior tan in the '90s?


----------



## plex03 (Nov 10, 2011)

puma1552 said:


> There is a black sound/nav '12 (therefore early build) at my local dealer with tan interior.
> 
> It's disgusting.
> 
> It's ALL tan. The seats, the doors, the dash, even the carpet. I thought manufacturers gave up making the entire interior tan in the '90s?


That's interesting to have that combination as I recall, beige wasn't even made available to order until March or later of this year and that was right around the time that they discontinued the Sound/Nav package.

I'm willing to bet that that particular combination is extremely rare.


----------



## vdub10golf (Jan 23, 2010)

They're still pretty rare here, but we've had 4-5 beige interiors (2.5 and turbo) at my dealer


----------



## LEBlackRob (Feb 1, 2012)

vdub10golf said:


> They're still pretty rare here, but we've had 4-5 beige interiors (2.5 and turbo) at my dealer


Yea to be honest I was stoked when I noticed that they came with black headliners. One of my biggest dislikes about some of my old VW's. Was the dumb tan headliner that you looked at it wrong and a smudge appeared.


----------



## beetlegirl2012 (Oct 3, 2012)

*From a VW employee (Sales Consultant)*

VW was having "trouble" with the beige interior and it wasn't introduced until the 2013 model. My 2012 Beetle has the Black interior but the beige is nice.


----------



## puma1552 (Jul 6, 2012)

beetlegirl2012 said:


> VW was having "trouble" with the beige interior and it wasn't introduced until the 2013 model. My 2012 Beetle has the Black interior but the beige is nice.


Not true since there are early '12s with tan, the one at my local dealer being one of them.


----------



## Humble Mechanic (Jun 16, 2011)

We had a black TDI with beige int roll through a few weeks ago. I normally don't care for light interiors, but this one is beautiful!


----------



## LEBlackRob (Feb 1, 2012)

Not insulting anyone on this, but I love the fact that all of these people have seen it. Yet no one has taken a photo. I saw the tan in the convertible it did not look to bad. I think tan and me are never meant to be and I can live with that. I like my interior black.


----------



## vdub10golf (Jan 23, 2010)

LEBlackRob said:


> Not insulting anyone on this, but I love the fact that all of these people have seen it. Yet no one has taken a photo. I saw the tan in the convertible it did not look to bad. I think tan and me are never meant to be and I can live with that. I like my interior black.


umm...took these a month ago lol: http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...etle-come-with-beige-interior&highlight=BEIGE


----------



## 2012BeetleT (Oct 8, 2012)

Is the *reef blue* a rare find?


----------



## LEBlackRob (Feb 1, 2012)

vdub10golf said:


> umm...took these a month ago lol: http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...etle-come-with-beige-interior&highlight=BEIGE


Thanks man. Now it is safe to say that I am not a fan of the beige interior.


----------



## vdub10golf (Jan 23, 2010)

LEBlackRob said:


> Thanks man. Now it is safe to say that I am not a fan of the beige interior.


Yeah me either. Maybe if the dash was black it would look better.

I don't think the reef blue is rare. Mine is reef blue and we have several at my dealership too


----------



## eunos94 (Mar 17, 2002)

LEBlackRob said:


> Thanks man. Now it is safe to say that I am not a fan of the beige interior.



I was pumped to see the beige/black interior combination since it's one of my favorite things about Italian sports cars. Always a classy combination but in person on the Beetle it's just awful. It makes the plastic look horribly cheap and the seats... well holy hell it's awful.


----------



## LEBlackRob (Feb 1, 2012)

eunos94 said:


> I was pumped to see the beige/black interior combination since it's one of my favorite things about Italian sports cars. Always a classy combination but in person on the Beetle it's just awful. It makes the plastic look horribly cheap and the seats... well holy hell it's awful.


Yea something about black interior that just is perfect. I have owned tan interior car and trucks and I can swear that I will avoid doing that again.


----------

